Ask HN: How can I revert GitHub's new Gitlab-design? - autogenerated
======
amedvednikov
[https://gitly.org](https://gitly.org) is going to have similar design, even
simpler.

It's written in V, so it's very light and fast. Open source release this week.

------
verdverm
I'm migrating to gitlab

